# Tin Can Bacon (w/ QView)



## sierra (Sep 17, 2011)

Made myself some bacon two weeks ago (OK... I'm a little lazy and should have posted it earlier...) I used the cheap-o soldering iron in a tin can smoking method and smoked it in my grill. It came out quite good. Managed to get about 45-60 min before I had to refill the can. Smoked it for about 8 hours in a mix of hickory and apple chips.

Some fresh pork belly:








Rubbed and ready to cure







Test fry:







On the grill with various pieces of cheese (it was a hotter day than I had hoped, but decided to smoke the cheese anyways...)







Picture of the can under there







Nice and smokey







First fry:


----------



## daveomak (Sep 17, 2011)

Sierra, Nice job on the bacon and cheese....


----------

